# Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe



## DaBlackSheep (13. Juni 2014)

*Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*

Hallo zusammen!

Also seit heute habe ich ein paar Probleme welche hauptsächlich bei Online Spielen und im Teamspeak in Erscheinung treten.

Beispiel Teamspeak:
Normalerweise habe ich einen Ping von 20ms-29ms.
Heute ergibt sich teilweise ein Ping von <200ms.
Die Gesprächspartner hören sich auf einmal verzerrt an.
Das hält meistens nur 10 Sekunden an und tritt alle paar Minuten mal auf,
allerdings nur, wenn gleichzeitig ein Onlinespiel läuft.

Beispiel League of Legends:
Derzeit ist dies nahezu unspielbar für mich.
Ich spiele dieses Spiel mit den maximalen Einstellungen ohne Vsync und festgenagelt auf 80FPS.
Größtenteils habe ich seit heute Lags und Einbrüche in den FPS, so das ich teilweise mit 20FPS dahin dümpel.
Dies geschieht auch nur immer für etwa 10 Sekunden und tritt öfters auf.


Mein Rechner:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k - kein OC (nur Standard Takt/Boost)
Mainboard: MSI G55 Z87
RAM: 2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 @1333Mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX760 Superclocked

Mein Router:
Telekom w724v

Meine Anbindung:
VDSL 50.000
Downstream: 50.000
Upstream: 10.000

Alle Treiber (Mainboard wie auch Grafikkarte) sind auf dem neuesten Stand.
Router und PC wurden mehrmals neu gestartet.

Gestern hat alles noch tadellos funktioniert und ich habe seit dem auch nicht an den Einstellungen rum gespielt.
Liegt das nun an mir bzw. meinen Geräten oder kann es ganz einfach sein, dass die Leitungen überlastet sind,
weil wir ja vor kurzem erst diesen unmöglichen Sturm hatten (Ich wohne in Essen/NRW)?

Ich danke euch schon mal!


----------



## Erok (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*

Schon mal beim Pink Panther (Telekom) nach gefragt, ob da irgendwelche Störungen vorliegen bei denen ? 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ForenTroll (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*

Immer erst mal beim Anbieter nachfragen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*

Ich rufe gerade da an.
Wartezeit soll laut Ansage mehr als 30 Min. dauern...

Edit:
Gut, hat "nur" Minuten gedauert.
Laut der Störungshotline der Telekom ist meine Leitung in Ordnung und Synchron.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*

Nochmal ich...

Ich habe vor lauter frust den Rechner formatiert und Windows neu aufgezogen.
Leider immer noch das selbe Problem.

Ich habe bei jedem Spiel, egal ob CS:S, World of Tanks oder League of Legends Pings deutlich über 60ms,
und meine FPS sind mindestens 75% niedriger als zuvor.

Laut Telekom sollte alles in Ordnung sein.
Wie kann ich das Problem nun noch weiter eingrenzen?
Kann doch jetzt eigentlich nur noch der Router und/oder der Anschluss sein, oder?
Ich habe leider keinen anderen Rechner zum testen hier.


----------



## orca113 (13. Juni 2014)

Antivirensoftware? Was nutzt du oder kürzlich was neues aufgespielt?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*



orca113 schrieb:


> Antivirensoftware? Was nutzt du oder kürzlich was neues aufgespielt?


 
Ich nutze seit mehreren Monaten Norton Internet Security 2014 und hatte niemals Probleme.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*

Egal, schalte es mal ab. oder Deinstaliere es. (Nimm mal eben so lange einen anderen Virenscanner) Hatte mal ein solche Problem wie du es schilderst. Bei mir war damals eine Version von Kaspersky schuld. Das dauerte sicher 3 Wochen bis das nächste Versionsupdate kam bis auch das Problem verschwand.

Was hast du sonst kürzlich installiert?

Bios Update gemacht? Nutzt du eine Netzwerkkarte oder den Chip auf dem Mainboard?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*

Ich habe es letzte Nacht einmal ohne und dann mit zwei anderen probiert, das Problem bleibt bestehen.
Ich nutze den Soundblaster Chip sowie Netzwerk Chip auf meinem Mainboard.

Ich habe gestern um etwa 18:00 Uhr meine Festplatte gelöscht und anschließend Windows neu installiert.
Von daher dürfte ich Viren und Co wohl ausschließen dürfen.
Ich habe auch nicht am Windows rumgebastelt.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Ich habe gerade eben noch einmal bei der Telekom angerufen.
Diesmal wurde ich bis zu den Technikern durchgestellt.

Ein Techniker teilte mir mit, dass ich 1,2 Mio. "Irgendwas" in 15 Minuten verliere,
und es deshalb zu hohen Pings und Latenzen kommt.
Also hätte ich mir das alles klemmen können, wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe.
Naja, dafür hab ich jetzt ein frisches System.

Der Techniker hat irgendwas neugestartet und ich sollte den Router für ein paar Minuten vom Strom trennen.
Am Mittwoch soll dann ein Techniker kommen und die Anschlüsse prüfen.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2014)

Prima, würde mich freuen wenn du das gelöst bekommst durch die Techniker. Weiß nämlich wie ärgerlich sowas ist.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*

Vor allem wenn man die BF:Hardline Beta am Start hat und es nicht anspielen kann . . .


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Starke Ping Schwankungen und Lags - Benötige Hilfe*

Also, das Problem wurde nun beseitigt.
Heute war ein Telekom Mitarbeiter bei mir um sich die Sache anzuschauen.
Tatsächlich kamen bei mir viele Fehler an, zwar welche, die der Router korrigieren kann,
allerdings meinte der Techniker, dass es so viele sind, dass über kurz oder lang die Leitung hängt.

Der Fehler wurde behoben, in dem im Verteilerkasten mein Anschluss auf einen anderen Block gelegt wurde.
Jetzt ist meine Leitung geringfügig schneller, der Ping liegt bei 19 -24ms und der Upstream erreicht nun nahezu die vollen 10MBit.

Also erledigt!
Trotzdem allen vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

